# Any Dive Monty's???



## Fat Lady (Jun 17, 2009)

Lost a brand new L/H reel and rod there Sunday. If anyone fids it please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

what is monty's???

where did you lose the rod/reel


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (6/17/2009)*what is monty's???
> 
> 
> 
> where did you lose the rod/reel




Yeah, What he said.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the Fat Lady has sung.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard what we called the"A-Frame" Barge referred to as "Monty's" in the past - not sure though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can pretty much hang that reel up. Aint gonna be any good if it is found with it sitting in saltwater.


----------

